# Reasons Why Canadians Are Way Cooler than Americans



## numan




----------



## alan1

And all this time I thought it was the northern exposure.


----------



## eots

*ya right...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGMTm3QRwEc]"Officer Bubbles"- From Bubbles to Bookings? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVIYkrQIqwg]G20 Toronto Collected Scenes of Police Brutality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BruSan

Well how about this guy then?

Coolest Cop in Canada (Video)


----------



## Toro

Plus, Canada is better at hockey.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b_7-yemYbw]CBC - LA Kings Wins The Stanley Cup. Conn Smythe & Cup Presentation. Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Of course your cooler, you're north of us.

Now take that cool arse and go to one of your cool beaches and take a cool swim.

Global warming might even things out though, and if the world flips, then we will be cooler then you. Then what?


----------



## numan

'
As an appreciative visitor to Canada, I know where the warm beaches are, and have enjoyed my warm swims there.



Pop23 said:


> Global warming might even things out though, and if the world flips, then we will be cooler then you. Then what?


I enjoy and appreciate cool people wherever I find them.

But cool people don't appreciate global heating.
.


----------



## Pop23

numan said:


> '
> As an appreciative visitor to Canada, I know where the warm beaches are, and have enjoyed my warm swims there.
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global warming might even things out though, and if the world flips, then we will be cooler then you. Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy and appreciate cool people wherever I find them.
> 
> But cool people don't appreciate global heating.
> .
Click to expand...


Thanks for the comment, when I'm around her I don't need global warming

Oh, and one other thing. USA, USA, USA

Put that in your Gordon Lightfoot and smoke it! 

Peace Dude!

Edited to add USA, USA, USA. Hope I'm not being redundant


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kshqj1rIyEo]King Missle - America Kicks Ass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?

US has loons but Canada values Loonies.

not 2 mention in no particular order...
Tim Horton's
Cape Breton music
PEI potatoes
Quebecois culture
Bay of Fundy
WAY better radio
Way safer
health care
.... oh, and a cooler national anthem.

Note to Pop: 
"USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
-- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.


----------



## tjvh

*Reasons Why Canadians Are Way Cooler than Americans...*


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.



Maybe if I would of posted a video of Achy Breaky Heart, or a mullet haircut, my intent would have been clearer. Oops, Achy breaky was a hit in both countries!


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I would of posted a video of Achy Breaky Heart, or a mullet haircut, my intent would have been clearer. Oops, Achy breaky was a hit in both countries!
Click to expand...


Gotcha, eh 

I should of known by your avatar that you're a rational guy


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I would of posted a video of Achy Breaky Heart, or a mullet haircut, my intent would have been clearer. Oops, Achy breaky was a hit in both countries!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha, eh
> 
> I should of known by your avatar that you're a rational guy
Click to expand...


My Avatar shows that while Canadians are cooler (geez just check the weather channel for Christ sakes), American women are much hotter?

Stay thirsty my friend....

Peace


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I would of posted a video of Achy Breaky Heart, or a mullet haircut, my intent would have been clearer. Oops, Achy breaky was a hit in both countries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, eh
> 
> I should of known by your avatar that you're a rational guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Avatar shows that while Canadians are cooler (geez just check the weather channel for Christ sakes), American women are much hotter?
> 
> Stay thirsty my friend....
> 
> Peace
Click to expand...


I didn't say cooler or hotter, I said "rational".  But please accept my apologies for not noticing you're a woman.  The eyes -- they're old and dim. 

Back to topic -

Bad influence of the US on Canada: "Achy Breaky Heart".
Bad influence of Canada on US: the idea of driving with headlights on in broad daylight.

Much as I hate that headlight noise ...edge Canada.


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, eh
> 
> I should of known by your avatar that you're a rational guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Avatar shows that while Canadians are cooler (geez just check the weather channel for Christ sakes), American women are much hotter?
> 
> Stay thirsty my friend....
> 
> Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say cooler or hotter, I said "rational".  But please accept my apologies for not noticing you're a woman.  The eyes -- they're old and dim.
> 
> Back to topic -
> 
> Bad influence of the US on Canada: "Achy Breaky Heart".
> Bad influence of Canada on US: the idea of driving with headlights on in broad daylight.
> 
> Much as I hate that headlight noise ...edge Canada.
Click to expand...


Sorry my Canadian loving friend, Pops is a guy.

What we have here is a failure to communicate 

All kidding aside, do Canadians realize that in most of the world a mosquito is not the size of a basketball? Holy crap, the times I've been to Canada, every time I hit one of those things while driving I had to stop and use an ice scraper to get the body off of the windshield! That's something the Canadian tourist office should warn a guy about!!


----------



## Toro

Pogo said:


> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.



Radio really, really sucks in Canada.

Here's a typical playlist of your average rock station in Canada.

Gowan
A-Ha
Motley Crue
Heart
Prism
Simple Minds
Iggy Pop
Triumph
Kiss
Gowan

I have such a hard time turning on the radio when I'm back in Canada.  It's just awful.


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio really, really sucks in Canada.
> 
> Here's a typical playlist of your average rock station in Canada.
> 
> Gowan
> A-Ha
> Motley Crue
> Heart
> Prism
> Simple Minds
> Iggy Pop
> Triumph
> Kiss
> Gowan
> 
> I have such a hard time turning on the radio when I'm back in Canada.  It's just awful.
Click to expand...


Oh no, that's _commercial _radio.  Commercial radio sucks everywhere.  I meant real radio.


----------



## numan

Toro said:


> Radio really, really sucks in Canada.
> 
> I have such a hard time turning on the radio when I'm back in Canada.  It's just awful.


What a very, very strange thing to write!

It is wonderful to cruise along the roads of the prairies in summer, brilliant sunshine, the Big Sky, with attractive, ever-changing cloudscapes, the brilliant yellow fields of canola in flower, scenting the air with honey-fragrance kilometre after kilometre -- and to complete the feast of the senses, listening to the CBC all afternoon playing (say) the glorious Brandenburg Concertoes of Bach!!

Life (even in Canada) rarely gets better than that !!
.


----------



## Toro

numan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radio really, really sucks in Canada.
> 
> I have such a hard time turning on the radio when I'm back in Canada.  It's just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> What a very, very strange thing to write!
> 
> It is wonderful to cruise along the roads of the prairies in summer, brilliant sunshine, the Big Sky, with attractive, ever-changing cloudscapes, the brilliant yellow fields of canola in flower, scenting the air with honey-fragrance kilometre after kilometre -- and to complete the feast of the senses, listening to the CBC all afternoon playing (say) the glorious Brandenburg Concertoes of Bach!!
> 
> Life (even in Canada) rarely gets better than that !!
> .
Click to expand...


Yes, those 3 weeks of prairie summer are quite nice!

A couple decades ago, I traveled from small Canadian prairie town to small Canadian prairie town for my job.  The only thing I could ever pick up was either music from 30 years ago or country.  It was brutal.  

I left over 15 years ago, so I'm not all that up to date on what CBC plays.  However, from what I remember, NPR blows CBC out of the water.  My wife has been spending much of the past 18 months in Canada concurs that this is still the case.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radio really, really sucks in Canada.
> 
> I have such a hard time turning on the radio when I'm back in Canada.  It's just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> What a very, very strange thing to write!
> 
> It is wonderful to cruise along the roads of the prairies in summer, brilliant sunshine, the Big Sky, with attractive, ever-changing cloudscapes, the brilliant yellow fields of canola in flower, scenting the air with honey-fragrance kilometre after kilometre -- and to complete the feast of the senses, listening to the CBC all afternoon playing (say) the glorious Brandenburg Concertoes of Bach!!
> 
> Life (even in Canada) rarely gets better than that !!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those 3 weeks of prairie summer are quite nice!
> 
> A couple decades ago, I traveled from small Canadian prairie town to small Canadian prairie town for my job.  The only thing I could ever pick up was either music from 30 years ago or country.  It was brutal.
> 
> I left over 15 years ago, so I'm not all that up to date on what CBC plays.  However, from what I remember, NPR blows CBC out of the water.  My wife has been spending much of the past 18 months in Canada concurs that this is still the case.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.
Click to expand...


Actually you've got that backwards; it's CBC that shames NPR.  It's a common maxim in the US public radio world (where I worked for a couple of decades) that one reason our best NPR and PRI fare tends to come from Minnesota and Wisconsin and New York is that they're close enough to Canada to hear what real radio can sound like.  In two languages no less.

Of course Canada doesn't have nearly as many corporatist whiners as we do crying the blues about the few public pennies we still allow to fund public broadcasting.  Actually almost no country has that whiner level.  We're way behind most of the world in this area, so it's a wonder we have even the trivial level we do.

As far as the previous comment on commercial radio, it occurs to me that Canada has the Canadian Content law, which at least would ensure some variety in that particular world of radio; you wouldn't have to hear an exclusive diet of US Corporate Rock.


----------



## numan

Pogo said:


> Actually you've got that backwards; it's CBC that shames NPR.


Well, the CBC certainly used to be far superior to the propagandistic dreck that is excreted by the American media. That was also true of the Canadian National Film Board, which, as a child, was my first introduction to the wonder that is Canada.

Since then, the CBC has declined in quality, probably due to behind-the-scenes manipulations by the un-Canadian NeoCon-ish regime in Ottawa presently trying to destroy the country -- no doubt under the influence of their Yankee puppet-masters.

Today, CBC radio and television are just about as bad as NPR and US Public Television. (Both are, of course, far, far better than the commercial stations in both countries, but that is not saying much) Still, I think a little bit more truth manages to leak out through the CBC than through US media.

Ah, well, there is always *Russia Today* to watch, to get snippets of news which the masters of the American Brainwashing Machine don't want us to hear. Sadly, the news is as slanted by the Moscow dictators as it is by the American dictators, just in a different direction -- but what can you expect, since both countries are totalitarian monstrosities?

If you want real information today, you need to go to scholarly books and journals, or have access to the specialized and semi-secret news sources which the American kleptocracy uses to keep itself informed.



Pogo said:


> It's a common maxim in the US public radio world (where I worked for a couple of decades) that one reason our best NPR and PRI fare tends to come from Minnesota and Wisconsin and New York is that they're close enough to Canada to hear what real radio can sound like.  In two languages, no less.


There is probably some truth to that.
Used to was, there was the BBC -- but that has gone downhill, too.
Once upon a time, the gold standard was *Le Monde*, the French newspaper -- but that can't be trusted anymore, either.

Though I loathe its dreck propaganda, I do glance through the Economist magazine in the library -- just to keep up with the lies middle-managers are being fed.
.


----------



## Oddball

After the Canucks lose the Stanley Cup..





















Stay classy, Vancouver!


----------



## Toro




----------



## rdean

Canada has Justin Bieber.  That one fact alone makes them uncool.

Justin Bieber on Anne Frank: Rolling Stone


----------



## Oddball

Oh Canada, we stand on cars and freeze....


----------



## strollingbones

tim horton was a drunk

its really not that much safer in canada....one has the same mc etc...gangs....drug addiction is rampant in many of the big cities..the problems with the albos....it aint no cake walk north of the border...


----------



## Toro

Pogo said:


> Actually you've got that backwards; it's CBC that shames NPR.  It's a common maxim in the US public radio world (where I worked for a couple of decades) that one reason our best NPR and PRI fare tends to come from Minnesota and Wisconsin and New York is that they're close enough to Canada to hear what real radio can sound like.  In two languages no less.



I think NPR is excellent and am a supporter.  I download podcasts of Fresh Air, Diane Rehms, Commonwealth Club of California, etc. 

I used to drive all day for work.  The only thing worth listening to at the time was Peter Gzowski.  I'd listen to Morningside in the morning and Rush Limbaugh broadcasting from Syracuse and Buffalo in the afternoon.  As It Happens was also a great show but a lot of CBC is boring or navel-gazing.



> As far as the previous comment on commercial radio, it occurs to me that Canada has the Canadian Content law, which at least would ensure some variety in that particular world of radio; you wouldn't have to hear an exclusive diet of US Corporate Rock.



You are correct that the CRTC has something to do with it.  But that's not the only reason.  American corporate rock is still better than Canadian corporate rock.  At least I know that I'm going to get a consistent genre when I turn on a US station.  Canadian rock stations seem to think that if the music is played by a guy with a guitar and a Marshall amp, it all goes together.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I think it is because it is so f*cking cold up there...shit....summer last...what...a week?


----------



## Oddball

I wish we could trade Chris Berman and Joe Buck for Don Cherry.


----------



## Toro

Icare said:


> Vancouver is a loser town.



Vancouver is awesome but it would be better without the anarchists, hippies and other leftist ne'er-do-wells.


----------



## Toro

iamwhatiseem said:


> I think it is because it is so f*cking cold up there...shit....summer last...what...a week?



This is the golf course in my home town a few days ago.


----------



## Oddball

How'z that global warming workin' out for y'all, eh?


----------



## Pogo

Oddball said:


> I wish we could trade Chris Berman and Joe Buck for Don Cherry.



I think I'd trade those two for an empty Tim Horton's cup and throw in a player to be named later.


----------



## strollingbones

don cherry is the king.....and what is with that curling?  something old and fat people can do?

i was in vancouver when they auctioned off the fast cat ferries....lol...didnt even get scrap metal prices and what about those taxes that were to pay down the debt...how much as gone to the debt?and the french have canada by the balls...if you are french you get benefits for breeding..simple as that...benefits are offered in the french areas to only the french....what i loved...i was with an english speaking ontarian...they were too busy hating on that person to hate on me...montreal is kick ass


----------



## numan

Toro said:


> Vancouver is awesome but it would be better without the anarchists, hippies and other leftist ne'er-do-wells.


Perhaps Canada and the United States could do a deal.

Canada could get rid of its anarchists, hippies and ne'er-do-wells, and the United States could get rid of its lunatic gun-nuts, uneducated rednecks, Gestapo police and Nazi militarists.

Of course, the United States would have the better of the deal -- so much more elbow-room liberated of useless human garbage.
.


----------



## boedicca

numan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver is awesome but it would be better without the anarchists, hippies and other leftist ne'er-do-wells.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Canada and the United States could do a deal.
> 
> Canada could get rid of its anarchists, hippies and ne'er-do-wells, and the United States could get rid of its lunatic gun-nuts, uneducated rednecks, Gestapo police and Nazi militarists.
> 
> Of course, the United States would have the better of the deal -- so much more elbow-room liberated of useless human garbage.
> .
Click to expand...




Deep self-loathing in this post is..yessssss.


----------



## Pop23

numan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver is awesome but it would be better without the anarchists, hippies and other leftist ne'er-do-wells.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Canada and the United States could do a deal.
> 
> Canada could get rid of its anarchists, hippies and ne'er-do-wells, and the United States could get rid of its lunatic gun-nuts, uneducated rednecks, Gestapo police and Nazi militarists.
> 
> Of course, the United States would have the better of the deal -- so much more elbow-room liberated of useless human garbage.
> .
Click to expand...


You are full of


----------



## Sunshine

I have a little grandson who is half Canuck.  And  he is pretty cool.  Pretty cool, indeed!


----------



## Pop23

Sunshine said:


> I have a little grandson who is half Canuck.  And  he is pretty cool.  Pretty cool, indeed!



This is for your grandson 

But this still Is for numan


----------



## Oddball

Sunshine said:


> I have a little grandson who is half Canuck.  And  he is pretty cool.  Pretty cool, indeed!


Amazingly enough, I found a picture of him!


----------



## Oddball

Wow...After a few more minutes of diligent digging, I found a pic of noobman..






He's a dick!...


----------



## numan




----------



## Pop23

Just curious.

What country do you suppose claims responsibility for inventing the .

That actually could end the debate.


----------



## numan

'

I am quite sure that the USA has always, over every other country in the world, reigned supreme in poop.
.


----------



## Pop23

numan said:


> '
> 
> I am quite sure that the USA has always, over every other country in the world, reigned supreme in poop.
> .



I'll have to meditate on that....

Ohhhhhmmmmmmmmmm

Ohhhhhmmmmmmmmmm

Ohhhhhmmmmmmmmmm

Ohhhhhmmmmmmmmmm

Ohhhhhmmmmmmmmmm

Ohhhhhmmmmmmmmmm

Ohhhhhmmmmmmmmmm

Ohhhhmmmmmmmmmmm

Nope, you are still full of


----------



## GHook93

eots said:


> *ya right...*
> 
> "Officer Bubbles"- From Bubbles to Bookings? - YouTube



Well played EOTS!


----------



## High_Gravity

numan said:


>



Their women are freakier too from what I heard.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.



Cooler national anthem?

What is cooler than a national anthem set to a British drinking song?


----------



## Pogo

High_Gravity said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their women are freakier too from what I heard.
Click to expand...


Actually .............................................. yeah, that's true.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler national anthem?
> 
> What is cooler than a national anthem set to a British drinking song?
Click to expand...


Take a sip of Watney's Red Barrel and I think the answer will be obvious...

Oh, that list reminds me -- Canada did away with pennies.


----------



## Underhill

Canadians sell there milk in bags just like god intended!

Then again, they also seem to have a fetish with ketchup flavored potato chips and don't do caffeine in their soda....


----------



## Toro

Underhill said:


> Canadians sell there milk in bags just like god intended!
> 
> Then again, they also seem to have a fetish with ketchup flavored potato chips and don't do caffeine in their soda....



That's because ketchup chips are awesome!






My wife brings them back every time she goes up to Canada.

And these are just as good!






Way, way better than Cheetos.

Canadian junk food is better than American junk food because not only do you get American junk food, you get a lot from Britain as well as home grown Canadian junk good.


----------



## Oddball

Man, leave it to them flappy heads to screw up a Minnesota institution!


----------



## MaryL

You know what made me appreciate Canada? Red Green. Duct tape. Especially that goofy buck tooth nephew  of his, Harold.


----------



## Pop23

Underhill said:


> Canadians sell there milk in bags just like god intended!
> 
> Then again, they also seem to have a fetish with ketchup flavored potato chips and don't do caffeine in their soda....



NO CAFFEINE IN THEIR SODA?

That settles it. Canadians are COMMIES

And that just aint cool

Case closed


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Underhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians sell there milk in bags just like god intended!
> 
> Then again, they also seem to have a fetish with ketchup flavored potato chips and don't do caffeine in their soda....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO CAFFEINE IN THEIR SODA?
> 
> That settles it. Canadians are COMMIES
> 
> And that just aint cool
> 
> Case closed
Click to expand...


It's also not true.  Case reopened.



Toro said:


> Canadian junk food is better than American junk food because not only do you get American junk food, you get a lot from Britain as well as home grown Canadian junk good.



Now that IS true.  That's what I like about Montréal; it's North America and it's Europe.

Nobody mentioned poutine I notice.  That's prolly intentional.


----------



## Pop23

Two words

*JAMES DEAN*

End of story. America is not only cooler then Canada. We Rock the WORLD


----------



## Toro

Pop23 said:


> Underhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians sell there milk in bags just like god intended!
> 
> Then again, they also seem to have a fetish with ketchup flavored potato chips and don't do caffeine in their soda....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO CAFFEINE IN THEIR SODA?
> 
> That settles it. Canadians are COMMIES
> 
> And that just aint cool
> 
> Case closed
Click to expand...


Don't worry.  Canadians have caffeine in their sodas.

That's just another American myth.  Americans do that to compensate for their shitty, weak-ass, watered-down "beer."


----------



## Oddball

Toro said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians sell there milk in bags just like god intended!
> 
> Then again, they also seem to have a fetish with ketchup flavored potato chips and don't do caffeine in their soda....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO CAFFEINE IN THEIR SODA?
> 
> That settles it. Canadians are COMMIES
> 
> And that just aint cool
> 
> Case closed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  Canadians have caffeine in their sodas.
> 
> That's just another American myth.  Americans do that to compensate for their shitty, weak-ass, watered-down "beer."
Click to expand...

Yeah, and our Robitussin sucks too.


----------



## Pop23

The only reason the United States hasn't slipped down to South America is because Canada Sucks and Mexico Blows.

We do appreciate that!


----------



## Againsheila

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I would of posted a video of Achy Breaky Heart, or a mullet haircut, my intent would have been clearer. Oops, Achy breaky was a hit in both countries!
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xqw_aBW9Fs]"Weird Al" Yankovic - Achy Breaky Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Avatar shows that while Canadians are cooler (geez just check the weather channel for Christ sakes), American women are much hotter?
> 
> Stay thirsty my friend....
> 
> Peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say cooler or hotter, I said "rational".  But please accept my apologies for not noticing you're a woman.  The eyes -- they're old and dim.
> 
> Back to topic -
> 
> Bad influence of the US on Canada: "Achy Breaky Heart".
> Bad influence of Canada on US: the idea of driving with headlights on in broad daylight.
> 
> Much as I hate that headlight noise ...edge Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry my Canadian loving friend, Pops is a guy.
> 
> What we have here is a failure to communicate
> 
> All kidding aside, do Canadians realize that in most of the world a mosquito is not the size of a basketball? Holy crap, the times I've been to Canada, every time I hit one of those things while driving I had to stop and use an ice scraper to get the body off of the windshield! That's something the Canadian tourist office should warn a guy about!!
Click to expand...


Kamloops, my brother in law told me those mosquitoes were so big they didn't bother biting you, they just picked you up and took you back to the swamp to eat you there.


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Two words
> 
> *JAMES DEAN*
> 
> End of story. America is not only cooler then Canada. We Rock the WORLD



I was going to say Canadians are awful at spelling but now I'm rethinking... 

But yes, we rock the world.  In telling ourselves that we rock the world


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words
> 
> *JAMES DEAN*
> 
> End of story. America is not only cooler then Canada. We Rock the WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say Canadians are awful at spelling but now I'm rethinking...
> 
> But yes, we rock the world.  In telling ourselves that we rock the world
Click to expand...


So tru, so vary Tru! U ar wize beyon you're yearz


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words
> 
> *JAMES DEAN*
> 
> End of story. America is not only cooler then Canada. We Rock the WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say Canadians are awful at spelling but now I'm rethinking...
> 
> But yes, we rock the world.  In telling ourselves that we rock the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tru, so vary Tru! U ar wize beyon you're yearz
Click to expand...


Thar ain't many years beyond mine...

But that reminds me of another cooler thing about Canada: Metric time.  ten days in a week, ten weeks in a month... no wait... ok 100 seconds in a minute, 100 centihours in a week, ten decamonths...


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs_eMqI1MIQ]Winnipeg is a frozen shithole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGbHvxX9N2I]Edmonton SUCKS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h4baBEi0iA]What is Toronto????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5l0PD80u9k]Follow The Rules - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWeHimUsMaE]Nick Diaz Defeats GSP During Conference Call - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## numan

'
*CANADA APOLOGIZES TO THE USA*

A truly Canadian Apology to the USA, courtesy of Rick Mercer from _This Hour Has 22 Minutes_, CBC Television :

*On behalf of Canadians everywhere I'd like to offer an apology to the United States of America. We haven't been getting along very well recently and for that, I am truly sorry. I'm sorry we called George Bush a moron. He is a moron, but it wasn't nice of us to point it out. If it's any consolation, the fact that he's a moron shouldn't reflect poorly on the people of America. After all, it's not like you actually elected him.

I'm sorry about our softwood lumber. Just because we have more trees than you, doesn't give us the right to sell you lumber that's cheaper and better than your own. It would be like if, well, say you had ten times the television audience we did, and you flooded our market with great shows, cheaper than we could produce. I know you'd never do that.

I'm sorry we beat you in Olympic hockey. In our defence I guess our excuse would be that our team was much, much, much, MUCH better than yours. By way of apology, please accept all of our NHL teams which, one by one, are going out of business and moving to your fine country.

I'm sorry about our waffling on Iraq. I mean, when you're going up against a crazed dictator, you want to have your friends by your side. I realize it took more than two years before you guys pitched in against Hitler, but that was different. Everyone knew he had weapons.

I'm sorry we burnt down your White House during the War of 1812. I see you've rebuilt it!! It's very nice.

Your beer. I know we had nothing to do with your beer, but we feel your pain.

And finally on behalf of all Canadians, I'm sorry that we're constantly apologizing for things in a passive-aggressive way which is really a thinly veiled criticism. I sincerely hope that you're not upset over this. Because we've seen what you do to countries you get upset with.*
.


----------



## Oddball

You need a new avatar....Try this one, dick.


----------



## MaryL

A couple of things I like about Canadians: They aren't barging into the US illegally in mass numbers and they aren't exporting drugs  to fuel drug cartels , plus I don't live next to a bunch of canuks that shoot each other and can't speak English and demand we accept illegal Canadians. Mexicans, on the other hand.


----------



## numan

'

Canadians are not rushing to live in the United States for much the same reasons as Americans are not rushing to live in Mexico.
.


----------



## boedicca

numan said:


> '
> 
> Canadians are not rushing to live in the United States for much the same reasons as Americans are not rushing to live in Mexico.
> .





Great!  Enjoy freezing to death in the winter!


----------



## numan

'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seYUbVa7L7w]*Rick Mercer Talking with Americans*[/ame]
,


----------



## Pop23

*I do appreciate their children welcoming us at the border*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sekLEG8xsOs]Talking Beaver on the Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

numan said:


> '
> 
> *Rick Mercer Talking with Americans*
> ,



That was *hilarious*.

"Jean Poutine"...


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Pop23

Oddball said:


>



That may be the funniest post yet!


----------



## Pogo

Oddball said:


>



I've gotta say, only the guy pushing the cop car is doing it right.  Always wondered why more people can't figure this out.


----------



## Oddball

The way to do it right is drive AWD....Which, it seems, those Canadians haven't yet figured out.


----------



## waltky

`Cause dey's mayor's a lardbutt crackhead...

*Canada abuzz over purported crack video of mayor*
_May 17,`13  -- A video purportedly of Toronto's mayor smoking crack has caused an uproar in Canada._


> The video has not been released publicly and there is no way to verify whether it is authentic. Reports by gossip website Gawker and The Toronto Star said it was taken by a man who claimed he had sold crack to Mayor Rob Ford.  Ford said when he emerged from his house on Friday that the allegations are "ridiculous."  He later made similar comments twice outside his office, but also added that it was "another story with respect to the Toronto Star going after me."  A lawyer for Ford didn't respond to messages seeking comment. Toronto police spokesman Mark Pugash said investigators were "monitoring the situation closely."  The Star said two reporters watched a video that appears to show Ford, sitting in a chair, inhaling from what appears to be a glass crack pipe. The Star said it did not obtain the video or pay to watch it.
> 
> The Star also alleges Ford made an anti-gay slur against federal Liberal leader Justin Trudeau.  Ford later appeared Friday at a previously scheduled ceremony marking International Day Against Homophobia.  The mayor of Canada's largest city has been embroiled in constant controversies about his behavior since being elected in 2010, but these are the most serious allegations he's faced yet. He has been accused of flouting conflict of interest rules and making obscene gestures at residents from his car, and has had high-profile shouting altercations with a Toronto Transit worker as well as a Toronto Star reporter.  The Star also reported earlier this year that he was asked to leave a gala fundraiser for wounded Canadian soldiers because he appeared intoxicated.
> 
> Ford, a right-wing city councilor for years, promised to end wasteful spending at city hall when he became mayor, tapping into a well of voter anger with his "stop the gravy train" message. Ford also said Toronto would be better off if it didn't accept more immigrants. Half of Toronto's population was born outside Canada.  Toronto deputy mayor Doug Holyday questioned the authenticity of the video, saying "video can be altered" and "drug dealers can't be trusted."  Holyday said he has not spoken to Ford or his staff since the allegations surfaced, but noted he still believes in the mayor "at this point."  "I'm not sure who is behind this. I wouldn't want my career or my credibility resting on the word of drug dealers," Holyday said.
> 
> Councilor Adam Vaughan, a frequent opponent, called Ford a "bad mayor" and said the city council has been working around his controversies since the day he was elected. Vaughan said Toronto needs a full-time mayor going forward.  The controversy drew comparisons to the 1990 arrest of then-Washington Mayor Marion Barry, who was videotaped smoking crack cocaine in a hotel room during an FBI sting operation. He served six months in federal prison on a misdemeanor drug possession conviction and was elected again to the D.C. Council in 1992. Barry won a fourth term as mayor in 1994. He returned to the council in 2004 and continues to represent one of the city's poorest wards.
> 
> Source


----------



## 007

numan said:


>



Going for boards most negged poster aye shit for brains?


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bls-tiyT9IA]Justin Bieber - Believe Tour - Live at Paris - 19-03-13 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lUN-e0nie0]Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bush lover

Well?


----------



## Pogo

bush lover said:


> Well?



They don't.


Who told you that, eh?  A Youper?


----------



## Wake

It's because of the authentic maple syrup. Don't you dare deny it.


----------



## numan

bush lover said:


> *If you're so great, how come you say "eh" all the time?*


 If you're so great, how come *[*_or, *"why do"]*_ you say *"huh"* all the time?

Not to mention, ...*"like" ... "like" ... "like" ... "like" ... "like" ... "like" .............* 

· · · · 

.


----------



## Dragonlady

We do say "eh" all the time. 

We also allow gay marriage, abortion is available on demand, prescription drugs are cheaper and we spend half of what Americans spend on healthcare. 

But when it comes to outsourcing jobs, Canadians punish corporations who ship jobs overseas. 

Last but not least. If a Canadian politician wrecked the economy the way W did, Canadians would have punished the Republican Party by destroying it - like they did to the PC party of Brian 
Mulroney after he introduced the GST. 

Mulroney went from a solid majority to 4 seats and lost official party status and no longer exists at all. The same thing nearly happened to the Liberals after the sponsorship scandal. 

Fear of voters is what keeps Harper in line and from messing with health care. Americans could learn from that.


----------



## Pogo

Happy Canada Day, friends


----------



## Toro

There are many reasons why Canada is cooler than the United States.

However, the main reason is biggest it's further north than America, thus experiencing moderately warm summers and intensely cold winters.


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> There are many reasons why Canada is cooler than the United States.
> 
> However, the main reason is biggest it's further north than America, thus experiencing moderately warm summers and intensely cold winters.



I believe Canada is actually IN America.

When the Blue Jays won their first world series I heard a radio station refer to them as the first "non-American" team to win it.  They heard from me, they did.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.









Hey!  You're the douchebag from Costa Rica that got banned!  Thought I recognized your style.


----------



## Staidhup

I Canada is so cool then please feel free to pack your bags and get the hell out of the US! Had some friends back during the days of the draft that headed north. They stayed, became Canadian citizens, and return to the US for health care.


----------



## Dragonlady

Staidhup said:


> I Canada is so cool then please feel free to pack your bags and get the hell out of the US! Had some friends back during the days of the draft that headed north. They stayed, became Canadian citizens, and return to the US for health care.



People don't return to the US for health care.  When health care which is on a par with the US is available as part of your taxes, you stay at home and get your health care here.  

Americans are being fed a myth that Canadians go to the US for health care but the facts just don't support the idea.  A lot of Americans who went to school in Canada sneak across the border with their old Canadian health cards to access cheap Canadian health care.  Even Sarah Palin admits her family did that.


----------



## Pogo

Staidhup said:


> *I Canada is so cool then please feel free to pack your bags and get the hell out of the US!* Had some friends back during the days of the draft that headed north. They stayed, became Canadian citizens, and return to the US for health care.



If only it were that simple...

Several years ago a client tossed me an assignment in Québec. It was gonna be the first time I ever entered Canada by plane (all the previous times were by car or canoe).  So I get to the airport and they wouldn't board me because my documentation wasn't sufficient; this was well before 9/11 and you didn't officially need a passport, but they wanted a passport or a birth certificate.  Not having the former I had to spend the day getting my mother to dig up my BC and go find a place to fax it so I could get a later flight and finally got to Montréal at midnight....

Once there American Airlines admitted that they didn't need the documentation to get me IN -- they needed it to get me BACK.    Why didn't they just tell me that in the first place!?  I could have saved the price of a fax.  

But hey if you know a way in, I"d be happy to endure universal health care, a rich diverse culture, decent public broadcasting, an international reputation for not swaggering around acting like too-much-coffee cop and snooping on everything, and a society that doesn't walk around packing guns constantly bent on the blowing of each other up.  Deal me in.

Or I could just take the canoe.  Doesn't carry much though.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  You're the douchebag from Costa Rica that got banned!  Thought I recognized your style.
Click to expand...


"Costa Rica" ?? 

No idea what you're talking about.  The nearest I've ever been to Costa Rica is San Antonio.


----------



## numan

Staidhup said:


> I Canada is so cool then please feel free to pack your bags and get the hell out of the US! Had some friends back during the days of the draft that headed north. They stayed, became Canadian citizens, and return to the US for health care.


That last doesn't ring true. Why would they return to the US for extortionate, inferior health care?

Anyway, Happy Canada Day, you grumpy, tetchy, hysterical, humorless Yank, you !! · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CANADA -- Glorious and Free !! -- Well, at least, when compared to the USA!! · · 
.


----------



## Ropey

The creators of South Park are like so way cooler than almost any Canadian. 






It's really aboot that.


----------



## bayoubill

​


eots said:


> *ya right...*
> 
> "Officer Bubbles"- From Bubbles to Bookings? - YouTube



I remember the good ol' days when Canadian bacon was a pizza topping...


----------



## boedicca

Canadians are cooler because it's Freakin' Cold in Canada.

Duh.


----------



## Toro

It's freezing in my hometown today.


----------



## TheBarber

Girls are way cuter in Canada.


----------



## Toro

Canadian rye whisky sucks.


----------



## Bumberclyde

*Reasons Why Canadians Are Way Cooler than Americans*

Canadians aren't Americans. 'nuff said.


----------



## Toro

Because it was -62C with the wind chill in Saskatchewan last week. 

In the Northern Hemisphere, the further north you are, the cooler you are. 

I hope this lesson in geography helped.


----------



## Jughead

> I don't even know what street Canada is on


- American mobster Al Capone


----------



## Pogo

Bumberclyde said:


> *Reasons Why Canadians Are Way Cooler than Americans*
> 
> Canadians aren't Americans. 'nuff said.



What continent is Canada in then?   Asia?


----------



## Esmeralda

Toro said:


> Canadian rye whisky sucks.



Everything about Canada sucks!  Except Quebec where ma grandmère was born.


----------



## Toro

Esmeralda said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian rye whisky sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about Canada sucks!  Except Quebec where ma grandmère was born.
Click to expand...


You got that totally backwards.

It must be Opposite Day wherever you are!


----------



## MrMax

Esmeralda said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian rye whisky sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about Canada sucks!  Except Quebec where ma grandmère was born.
Click to expand...


Le Quebec c'est plein de fifs.


----------



## Ropey

> Reasons Why Canadians Are Way Cooler than Americans



Way colder too.


----------



## Darkwind

Pogo said:


> Merkins sure are insecure, ain't  dey?
> 
> US has loons but Canada values Loonies.
> 
> not 2 mention in no particular order...
> Tim Horton's
> Cape Breton music
> PEI potatoes
> Quebecois culture
> Bay of Fundy
> WAY better radio
> Way safer
> health care
> .... oh, and a cooler national anthem.
> 
> Note to Pop:
> "USA! USA!" is not helping your case; it's making the opposite.
> -- or was that what you meant?  If so, bravo.


so insecure, Ame_ca_n's are making threads on internet forums touting how much cooler they are than Canadians....

Oh.wait......


----------

